# Halloween Haunt Location



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I took the liberty of setting up an updateable map and placed my marker. I just used my user name and Haunt name.

It might be fun to see just how many Halloween haunts we can locate, might even find one nearby that you did not know about.

Here is the link.

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/halloween

Nothing ventured nothing gained and maybe we could make this post a Sticky!?!?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Devil said:


> I took the liberty of setting up an updateable map and placed my marker. I just used my user name and Haunt name.
> 
> It might be fun to see just how many Halloween haunts we can locate, might even find one nearby that you did not know about.
> 
> ...


No need to make it a sticky since 4 other people have made maps too. We used to have a map on this site but it's no longer supported.

Most people have put their markers on DeathTouch's haunt map http://www.hauntseeker.com/ (it only shows the U.S. and Canada though)


----------

